# Fear of pregnancy



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone feel that this may be blocking their fertility? And if so, which therapy might help?


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Katehe - the Fertile Body Method might help: http://www.thefertilebody.com/ Have a look through the website and see if it seems interesting.
Txx

/links


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello Tommi - Have you used any of the CD's? Visited the site and the I'm def interested.


----------



## Claymore (Oct 24, 2012)

I had well a fear of giving birth when I first came off the contraceptive pill,  this fear resulted in me having panic attacks.  Hurrendous

However I went to a hypnotherapist who helped me overcome my fear.

I found this therapy to be fantastic for me and lovely way of relaxing.

I neednt have worried about giving birth as I am no further forward or even at that stage now as been ttc for 6 years now.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Faith - I'm so sorry I didn't see your reply  

I have used the book and done some of the visualisations. I think they are well worth exploring. I hope that things are going well for you.

Txx


----------

